# ارجوكم انتخبو هذا المرشح



## sony_33 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*






[/url][/IMG]
 فى انتظار التصويت
30:30:30:30:
*​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الصوره فيها اتنين 
انت تقصد مين فيهم
هههههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> الصوره فيها اتنين
> انت تقصد مين فيهم
> هههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههه
الاتنين عمال رشح الى يعجبك*​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (3 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *الاتنين عمال رشح الى يعجبك*​


 

ههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا باشا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*انتخب عوض ابو شقفه
رمز الحمار
لا وايه وطني كمان
تسلم يا مارو​*


----------



## فادى محب (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مين المرشح


----------



## tasoni queena (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بتاع فيلم محامى خلع

عوض ابو شقفة افندم هههههههههههه

انا هرشح الحمار اكيد هيفهم اكتر


----------



## انريكي (4 ديسمبر 2010)

افندم 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جدا جميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## sony_33 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*يارب ينجح فى الملحق
شكرا لمروركم*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 ديسمبر 2010)

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Coptic Man (6 ديسمبر 2010)

عوض ابو شقفة رمز الحمار


----------



## نفرتاري (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا جماعة احنا لازم نعمل حركة ايجابية
لازم نهتف لمرشحنا

يلا شغل السارينا عوض هيودينا مارينا
يوه يوه يوه يوه عوض لابسنا مايوه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
احنا معاك بقلوبنا يا عوض ربنا معاك
ههههههههههه*


----------



## sony_33 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عوض حيودينا فى داهية
شكرا لمروركم
ومتنسوش تصوتو*​


----------



## نفرتاري (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*اوك هصوت الموضوع سهل



يااااااااااااالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


ايه رايك*


----------



## sony_33 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> *اوك هصوت الموضوع سهل
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هو دة سبب نجاحة
هههههههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*احنا معاك يا ريس
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههه حلو المرشح ده هههههههه
يمثل الحزب الوطني


----------

